# How do you tire out a one year old



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

He go for up to four hours of activity at night. He walks across the room at times carrying large items. My wife ruled out extend bath time swimming and most of the internet searches lead to ideas for infants or old children for which trampolines (also ruled out) are the top idea. He doesn't have shoes so outdoors is out. 
I tried getting him to repeated climb on to the bed worked for a while but it is hard to find an item to attract unto the bed without him just reaching over to get it. Any suitable ideas?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Buy him a pair of shoes? Or find a playground where he doesn't need them. Many of the play grounds near us are sand based or that padded rubber surface stuff. Either of which can be played on in bare feet. 

Or just go for a walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

What do I do for night time activity?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

If you have an active afternoon then you may not need nighttime activity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

He doesn't have shoes so he can't go outside???? I'm confused. Does he never go outside?!?? 

And what's wrong with the bath or pool? You have to stay with him, of course, but that should be a great activity. How about a sprinkler in the yard? Or a kiddie pool if you don't have access to a bigger one. 

Ride on toys or push toys inside or outside. Chase and hide and seek and variations on those games are great.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Just to clarify: Are you saying that your son wakes up and is super active for a few hours in the middle of the night?


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Xerxella said:


> He doesn't have shoes so he can't go outside???? I'm confused. Does he never go outside?!??
> 
> And what's wrong with the bath or pool? You have to stay with him, of course, but that should be a great activity. How about a sprinkler in the yard? Or a kiddie pool if you don't have access to a bigger one.
> 
> Ride on toys or push toys inside or outside. Chase and hide and seek and variations on those games are great.


He is only allowed in the pram or baby sling. We don't have a yard. Its his mum's unshakeable belief that he can't have a long bath. He is super-active from 10 am past some days- not constantly but with considerable walking across the house. Last night- birthday night- he was OK in activity asleep at 11pm. He is also easily disturbed while taking breast milk so he stops and might start crawling. We aren't good with patterns here- both us and his grandparents who have showers midnight and later. He is also at a stage of independance only held when he wants or allowed to stand when he wants-otherwise lots of crying and struggling if held. He will start crying for no apparent reason and crying a lot for very minor pains like jammed his own finger.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

cloa513 said:


> He go for up to four hours of activity at night. He walks across the room at times carrying large items. My wife ruled out extend bath time swimming and most of the internet searches lead to ideas for infants or old children for which trampolines (also ruled out) are the top idea. He doesn't have shoes so outdoors is out.
> I tried getting him to repeated climb on to the bed worked for a while but it is hard to find an item to attract unto the bed without him just reaching over to get it. Any suitable ideas?


Night time is for sleep! Why do you want activies? Stay quiet. Keep the lights off. Get back to sleep...


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Nazsmum said:


> Night time is for sleep! Why do you want activies? Stay quiet. Keep the lights off. Get back to sleep...


We tried that. Sometime it doesn't work- what do you do if your young wants to crawl? Hear him run into walls.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Run into walls?? Come on. 

Night time is for sleep. I have 3 children. They all wanted to get up at night. BUT I made them stay quiet. I did not turn on all the lights. I did not give them things to do/play/whatever. Activities are for the day. 

This is the way I run my house. You do what you want.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I think there's a language barrier here. My thoughts: 

You either need to accept that he can go out barefoot or get him shoes. Every child needs to run around outside. I don't know where you live. Is there nowhere to run in your neighborhood? Where are you writing from? Are there no parks? 

If you're talking about the evenings before bed, all the active games I talked about earlier are great. One year olds can play chase and peek a boo for hours. Yes. You'll be work out and bored before they are. 

And, what's the sleeping arrangement? I guess there's no crib? So does he sleep with you guys? If the problem is getting him to sleep set up a routine, talk about going to sleep, lay down together, turn the lights way down or off, read a book or tell a story, snuggle, that sort of thing. Make your own routine. Be consistent, kind and firm. If he gets up, say shh-shhh-shhh. It's time to sleep now. Hug him and close your own eyes. Don't let him crawl out of bed or if he does, go and get him and quietly bring him back. Keep everything quiet with no interaction. 

If it's clear he's really not tired at night, it might be time to lose the nap.


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Nazsmum said:


> Run into walls?? Come on.
> 
> Night time is for sleep. I have 3 children. They all wanted to get up at night. BUT I made them stay quiet. I did not turn on all the lights. I did not give them things to do/play/whatever. Activities are for the day.
> 
> This is the way I run my house. You do what you want.


You are missing the part where he is one year old. He maybe understands a couple of words. Pretty much still a baby. Did you enforce these rules with your newborn? There is nowhere in this neighbourhood to run without shoes- this is Japan they are phobic about the outside world- it has a magic dirt. My wife require hand washing with just going outside- not even touching anything outside. She has just entertained the idea of getting him shoes- finger crossed she will accept him getting shoes and exercising outside.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

At what age do you keep things quiet and sleep at night? If you give an activity to a toddler at night s/he is going to keep wanting to do it. Then it will lead to doing more stuff. Soon you will be up half the night entertaining the kid. 

Night time is not the time for doing stuff. :sleepytime


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

There is a big difference between a 1yo and a newborn.

We absolutely did enforce a no running around/lights on/active play routine at night with our girls at that age. They don't need to understand a lot of words (although I'd be surprised if he truly only understands a couple) because you accompany your words with actions - "It's bedtime now" [carry him to bed] etc.

My oldest DD went through a stage of waking up in the middle of the night for 1-2hrs when she was about 8mo. I would have stayed in bed with her but DH needed to sleep for work the next day. So, we would go into the spare room and turn on a very dim nightlight. I would lie on the floor and try to doze while she played with quiet toys. When she started to get sleepy I took her back to bed. It was not an especially fun stage but, fortunately, it didn't last long.

I'm still not clear whether he is waking overnight or not wanting to go to sleep at a reasonable time. When DD2 started staying awake until 2100 we stopped having a daytime sleep. For a while that meant she went to bed very early; about 5:30pm but that worked for us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hugo- my son's name- never sleeps because he exercises. Rather exercising makes him hungry and breastfeeding when hungry sends him to sleep.

You don't account for extra activity due to long travel beforehand with its restrictions on play; sickness- he had a fever and sneezing/coughing and while it didn't make him unhappy but he was less active; and probably developmental progression - the wonder week- it seems like he was being more active before competently walking. We just a good way to tire him in less time. He used to stay asleep from being carried in a face to face sling- we call it dako himo or pram but lately he only dozes in such transport. Last few night he gone to sleep at a decent time but sometime woken a few times at night. With all the rules in this house there is no way simple running would tire him before it tires me.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm really sorry but I don't understand most of your last post. Maybe you're very tired? Could you possibly read over it and edit so it's a bit clearer? Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Maybe you could also give us an idea of what his routine is as well. What time he wakes up, daytime sleeps and bedtime. That sort of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Routine- I have only been not working (its school holidays and I have an minor extra job) or on a normal day for 8 of the last 13 days. We went on holidays for two days, it was his birthday and had photographic session today. He was sick for 3 days before the holiday. He used to go a self-care child care centre but he probably got sick from a child in that centre so he is banned from going there. Routine before that was I looked after Hugo for usually 4 hours after work. My wife has a terrible memory or doesn't want to tell me if he has a routine.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

So you don't know what time he goes to sleep or wakes up or whether he wakes overnight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I support the routine concept. I'm terrible at consistency but doing the same thing every night helps them prepare to go to bed, and it will not be as much of a fight as they know it's the same Every Single Time. I think they catch on even if they are only 1. Some kids even find a routine more calming, making their day more predictable and easier to cope with. Bath. Pyjamas. Books. Bed. For a wandering child a crib is good, or a baby gate in front of a doorway. They can do what they want, quietly, in that area only, and nothing exciting happens. If needed, a parent may sit with them/or lay with them not interacting, just quiet. I used to fold laundry sometimes where my son could see me, I figured that was boring enough he could stay calm. Outdoor time, physical play is very very important for small kids. It's how they learn. If you are desperate for a distraction when he gets older, fill up a sink full of soapy water and give him some plastic toys. And babies/toddlers pick up a lot of germs it's practically unavoidable so preventing him from going outside is in my opinion, far unhealthier than going out to play with other kids, getting outside.


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

For the last two days, it has been about 9 pm to bed with lots of crying wake-ups or crying in his sleep- it seemed like every hour. Before that it was 11 pm, with him dozing off during breastfeeding many times during the day. I doubt there is any parts to his routine. The house's bath-room is downstairs and his grandparents from upstairs have taken baths times varying from midnight to 2 am. They eat dinner from 9pm. Many times big banging from upstairs but we need them to take care of him. Occasionally superactive as I said before with him sleeping for a few hours earlier and then go go go. Last night he started placed in the cot but ended lying next to mummy on the futon.


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

mumto1 said:


> I support the routine concept. I'm terrible at consistency but doing the same thing every night helps them prepare to go to bed, and it will not be as much of a fight as they know it's the same Every Single Time. I think they catch on even if they are only 1. Some kids even find a routine more calming, making their day more predictable and easier to cope with. Bath. Pyjamas. Books. Bed. For a wandering child a crib is good, or a baby gate in front of a doorway. They can do what they want, quietly, in that area only, and nothing exciting happens. If needed, a parent may sit with them/or lay with them not interacting, just quiet. I used to fold laundry sometimes where my son could see me, I figured that was boring enough he could stay calm. Outdoor time, physical play is very very important for small kids. It's how they learn. If you are desperate for a distraction when he gets older, fill up a sink full of soapy water and give him some plastic toys. And babies/toddlers pick up a lot of germs it's practically unavoidable so preventing him from going outside is in my opinion, far unhealthier than going out to play with other kids, getting outside.


Book- rip books apart and touch pages. I have never known Hugo to look at the pictures- I guess it is not the same as the Youtube that he likes. We have a wooden shapes "jigsaw" but he has not gone anywhere near putting the shapes back into their spots. He like the rectangle. He doesn't "speak" much. Maybe mumma, he screams, cries and a tiny amount of baby talk. He probably understands "mummy", "daddy", "tomato", "banana", "peach", "bath time"-rather doubtful, "good boy". I don't feel tired- just pick bad expressions by accident.

By the way he was active from 7:30 pm to 12:30 pm two days ago- lucky grandparents took him for two hours. Before that he kept falling asleep due to being carried and breastfeeding. Its hot here, my wife wouldn't even with shoes let him out in the heat of the day. She's finally going to get shoes today.


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

*He was not active outside so need more ideas*

He has some new shoes, shirt and trousers- trialling walking on those shoes indoors for few days. When he went the playground with its dark dirt- all dark dirt around here- he didn't move more than a step. He scratched the ground. I went in front to call him to me but he didn't even try to move. We will hopefully get around to try again- he sleeps through the best times of day and where we are- we get both very sunny, hot days and very rainy periods like part of day.


----------

